

Girls Are Smarter Than Boys - tilltheis
http://www.engineeringdegree.net/girls-in-stem/

======
ramblerman
This infographic is quite sexist. When boys are behind it concludes
intelligence is the only possible reason. Yet in the next slide it is quick to
find reasons like "lack of belief in ones self" when women are trailing.

I think the content is extremely polarizing either ways. There are far better
ways to motivate women into the sciences without alienating the men in the
process.

------
CJefferson
I really wish people wouldn't use such inflammatory statements as "Girls are
Smarter Than Boys". I find all it does is immediately polarise the discussion,
and upset quite a lot of people.

Something like "Girls do better at school in maths and science than boys",
while longer, is both more accurate and I feel a more interesting point to
base the discussion on.

------
voidr
The "tech feminist" movement just reached a new level of hypocrisy and
stupidity.

The creators of this fine infographic seem to think that:

\- math equals intelligence, especially at young age (they used the term smart
and not better-in-math) \- school grades reflect actual knowledge \- women are
bad at science because they lack self confidence and whatnot

Sorry if anyone, I do think we need more women in tech, but making propaganda
is not the way to do it.

------
Meai
This is about as close to propaganda as a poster can get, no? I think if we
had a new world war between two highly sophisticated nations, we would have
posters like this lying lying in the streets. Apparently now the idea of men
being biologically stupider than women is an acceptable opinion. I know we
smile at these posters and say in our heads "well they don't actually mean it
like this" but there is a bad aftertaste.

Personally, I rather like the idea that we are all equal but different. There
is so much ideological talk about these things and nobody seems to ask any
deeper questions. If boys are underperforming in school, does that mean they
are stupid? Admittedly, it seems boring. Intuitively we all "kinda" know this
can't be true, but who has the time to care about these things? By accident I
stumbled upon this, which was a very refreshing take on many downtrodden paths
of what is discussed over and over again:
[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp0tg8_hjernevask-
brainwash...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp0tg8_hjernevask-brainwashing-
english-part-1-the-gender-equality-paradox_news)

------
glenra
The usual story about IQ is that men have a higher _variance_ , not a higher
_average_. If those with an IQ above, say, 130 are much more likely to be men,
then it shouldn't be surprising that careers which select for intelligence
tend to also select for maleness. What makes this consistent with the story in
the chart is that men are greatly overrepresented among both geniuses (who
raise the average) _and_ morons (who lower the average).

------
taylodl
Maybe we should be concerned that men are underrepresented in the biological
sciences. If anything this whole infographic can be used to show there's not
necessarily a correlation between grades in school and performance on the job.

------
rsanchez1
Intelligence is a weak point to use in any argument.

